# can someone please ID these goldfish for me.



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

sorry for the poor quality cell phone pics. sorry, i'm very new to this hobby and these were given to me. TIA.

fish A) common goldfish?










fish B) Comet?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i think there both common


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

elvis332 said:


> i think there both common


the 1st one looks very similiar to to whats described here as an American Fantail goldfish.









the 2nd fish looks identical to this one.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well then i guess ur right


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

They look like my commons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

they are Commets....aka Commons.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, both Comets. They'll reach about 12-18" in length.


----------

